

Strong type checking in Python? - lorenzfx
http://rgomes-info.blogspot.de/2014/02/strong-type-checking-in-python-what.html

======
voidr
> def d(p1, p2):

I think giving functions and variables meaningful names would help a lot more
then telling the types.

Also if you want static types then use a language that has them.

------
CmonDev
It's better to pick proper language for proper tasks, scripting is supposed to
be a bit messy though.

~~~
lmm
Python is a "proper language", whatever that means.

